# happy birthday angel of music!



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes! Happy B-Day!


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Angel of Music!   Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah Yeah, happy birthday lately! 

I think i could make a birthday subforum...


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I am 16!!! Yay!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

Angel, did u pick up ure name from the Phamtom of the opera?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anton_@Oct 20 2004, 02:10 PM
> *Angel, did u pick up ure name from the Phamtom of the opera?
> [snapback]2578[/snapback]​*


Hehe. I think she picks up everything from that. It is her favourite!

Happy birthday! What are you doing for your sweet sixteen?


----------

